# sono alla seconda installazione di gentoo...

## mdr5

Ciao a tutti.

Come da oggetto sono alla seconda installazione di gentoo.

La prima non era andata a buon fine (provabilmente per una cavolata) e così ho deciso di piallare tutto e ricominciare (così, mi sono detto, imparo qualche cosa in più) :Wink: . Nella prima ero arrivato al momento di emergiare i pacchetti grp da cd (kde, ecc...): ho provato a dare

```
emerge --usepkg kde
```

 partiva il calcolo delle dipendenze e poi, al posto di pescare i binari, provava a contattare i siti per il download e naturalmente si piantava non avendo la connessione.

Adesso ho lo stesso problema solo che ce l'ho al momento di emergiare il kernel. Dove sbaglio? Grazie a chi mi darà qualche dritta.

Ciauz.

----------

## randomaze

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> Adesso ho lo stesso problema solo che ce l'ho al momento di emergiare il kernel. Dove sbaglio? Grazie a chi mi darà qualche dritta.

 

Quale kernel stai cercando di emergere? Non so quale hanno messo nel CD di installazione/GRP.

Ti conviene andare a vedere quale versione di kernel é nella directory /usr/portage/distfiles e cercare di emergere quello  :Wink: 

----------

## mdr5

...vado a memoria (anche perchè ieri sera era un pò tardino...)

credo di aver provato

```

emerge kernel

emerge linux-2.6.11

```

o qualche cosa del genere, anche perchè avevo solo la guida rapida e non il manuale completo (col quale ero arrivato più avanti nella prima installazione)

ho provato anche

```

emerge genkernel; genkernel --menuconfig all

```

come da guida rapida ottenendo però lo stesso risultato

----------

## mdr5

approfitto...

nell'handbook c'è scritto di usare ext3 per la partizione di root mentre nella guida rapida dice reiserfs (che dovrebbe essere migliore...) quale uso?

P.S.: ho un AMD64.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## diego_82

Io uso ext3 e mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## Kernel78

Reiserfs è decisamente più veloce di ext3

Non pensavo che ext3 venisse ancora usato su partizioni nuove ma solo per accedere a partizioni "storiche" o per situazioni speciali (che non saprei immaginarmi)

----------

## -YoShi-

Io sono pro XFS (per il sistema) e reiser4 (per /usr/portage)

Hai copiato tutti i pacchetti dal cdrom nella cartella /usr/portage/packages?  e relativi link? (xchè se copi solo la sub-directory /All non funziona).

prova a dare un

```

# emerge -bpv kde

```

----------

## emix

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Reiserfs è decisamente più veloce di ext3
> 
> Non pensavo che ext3 venisse ancora usato su partizioni nuove ...

 

La velocità non è l'unico parametro per giudicare un filesystem. Per quanto mi riguarda reputo ext3 un ottimo filesystem, buone prestazioni e ottima affidabilità.

/me che fino alla scorsa settimana usava reiser4 ma che ha deciso di abbandonarlo finché non verrà incluso ufficialmente nel kernel.

----------

## Kernel78

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Reiserfs è decisamente più veloce di ext3
> 
> Non pensavo che ext3 venisse ancora usato su partizioni nuove ... 
> 
> La velocità non è l'unico parametro per giudicare un filesystem. Per quanto mi riguarda reputo ext3 un ottimo filesystem, buone prestazioni e ottima affidabilità.
> ...

 

Io come stabilità ed affidabilità li reputo validi entrambi (Anche se fortunatamente non ho mai dovuto metterli alla prova seriamente (un paio di black-out su reiser non hanno riportato conseguenze) ma per quanto riguarda la velocità reiser è meglio e questo IMHO gli fa surclassare ext3. Magari posso anche sbagliarmi, non conosco nei dettagli il funzionamento di questi fs (ne di altri  :Wink:  ) ma per le prove che ho fatto e i risultati che ho visto non esito a dare la mia preferenza a reiser.

----------

## -YoShi-

Se volete qualcosa in + sui FS qui trovate una bella discussione fatta tempo fa  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

>  Nella prima ero arrivato al momento di emergiare i pacchetti grp da cd (kde, ecc...): ho provato a dare
> 
> ```
> emerge --usepkg kde
> ```
> ...

 

Evidentemente non hai popolato correttamente la cartella /usr/portage/packages/All come da manuale.

Anche a me prova a fare lo stesso:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -kpv bzip2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r4  -build -static 653 kB

Total size of downloads: 653 kB

```

Se vuoi essere sicuro di non scaricare nulla dal sito, puoi utilizzare l'attributo --usepkgonly:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -Kpv bzip2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! There are no packages available to satisfy: "bzip2"

!!! Either add a suitable binary package or compile from an ebuild.

```

P.S.: Le informazioni qui sopra, si trovano tutte con #man emerge

----------

## mdr5

Grazie per i consigli sul file system: vado avanti con reiserfs.

a dire il vero l'handbook non dice niente della cartella /usr/portage/packages/All.

Il passo della guida è questo:

```

Configurare Portage a usare /mnt/cdrom

 

# ls /mnt/cdrom

(Se c'è una directory /mnt/cdrom/packages:)

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"

(Altrimenti:)

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

```

e poi dice di emergere.

L'altra volta ero riuscito ad emergere il kernel ed i tool per i logger ma kde non c'è stato verso.

Il problema è perchè adesso non riesco neanche ad emergere genkernel...

----------

## cloc3

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> Grazie per i consigli sul file system: vado avanti con reiserfs.
> 
> a dire il vero l'handbook non dice niente della cartella /usr/portage/packages/All.
> 
> 

 

La parte dell'handbook a cui ti riferisci riguarda la configurazione del file /etc/make.conf .

Esiste il link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part2_chap1 alla voce 3.d dove descrive il supporto ai pacchetti binari, ma è un po' difficile da individuare per chi è all'inizio.

Effettivamente, nella parte dedicata espressamente allo stage3, ho trovato soltanto l'istruzione:

```

 tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-<subarch>-2004.3.tar.bz2

```

che è sufficente per installare un sistema minimale (a parte il kernel  :Smile:  ), ma non certo per ottenere un sistema  soddisfacente di soli binari.

Mancherebbe invece il suggerimento di copiare i pacchetti precomilati del cd nella cartella che ti ho detto.

Senza quello, e senza rete, non c'è verso di andare avanti.

----------

## mdr5

allora credo proprio che la prima volta non sia riuscito ad andare avanti per questo motivo...

rileggendo l'handbook e confrontandolo con la guida rapida che ho usato adesso, ho trovato questo passo che credo sia la parte incriminata per la quale mi sono inchiodato (...non riesco ad emergere il gentoo-sourcers e nemmeno il genkernel...)

```

# echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1

```

mi potresti spigare in dettaglio cosa fa la prima riga?

----------

## -YoShi-

```

# echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

fa si che quella versione del kernel sia stabile per l'architettura AMD 64 bit mettendo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" nel file package.keywords

```

# emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1

```

Ti installa la versione 2.6.11-r1 del kernel patchato gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Non è che la rende stabile, la rende installabile, visto che altrimenti (essendo instabile) non viene presa in considerazione.

Direi che se tenti di eseguire adesso queste istruzioni è ovvio che non installi il kernel, quella versione è vecchia e inserire cose simili in una guida è da folli ... adesso è già stabile la 2.6.12-r4 e per installarla ti basta dare 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

 senza quella prima istruzione (e senza forzare l'uso di una particolare versione)

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che la rende stabile, la rende installabile, visto che altrimenti (essendo instabile) non viene presa in considerazione.
> 
> 

 

Si in effetti volevo dire quello (mii come sei pignolo  :Laughing:  ) cmq è vero, per renderla stabile al sistema c'è package.unmask

----------

## mdr5

credo che mi seva installare quella dato che non ho il collegamento alla rete (...grazie alla tin.it che mi ha fornito il famigerato fastrate usb...).

il mio intento era: installare gentoo con i cd fino in fondo da stage3 e grp e poi, quando avrò la connessione, fare un bel aggionamento.

un chiarimento: può essere che se non do

```

# echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

non riescco ad emergere un kernel da cd o da pc?

EDIT: ho appena trovato questo sull'handbook

```

Nota: Eseguire emerge gentoo-sources non funziona perchè c'è un bug con il CD di installazione Universale. Eseguire quindi emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1

```

----------

## lavish

mdr5, se vuoi evitarti problemi e fruire di assistenza senza dar eproblemi a chi te la da, è buona norma usare SEMPRE e SOLO l'handbook completo ufficiale!

Come vedi la guida "veloce" ti sta dando solo inutili problemi...

----------

## -YoShi-

Fai così:

```

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /usr/portage/distfiles -pRpv

# cp /mnt/cdrom/packages/* /usr/portage/packages -dpRv

```

Se non hai la directory packages:

```

# mkdir /usr/portage/packages

```

aggiungi al make.conf

```

PKGDIR = /usr/portage/packages

PORTDIR = /usr/portage

DISTDIR = /usr/portage/distfiles

```

e rimuovi 

```

PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages" 

oppure se hai messo questa

PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom" 

```

poi dai un bel

```

# etc-update 

# env-update 

# source /etc/profile

```

La connessione internet dovrebbe già funzionare, è nella prima parte della guida, assieme alla configurazione della rete.

Se nn l'hai fatto esci dal chroot, con il comando "exit" sistema la rete (guarda la guida!) e re-chrotta il sistema

Cmq per la connessione internet devi emergere rp-pppoe.

----------

## mdr5

ok -YoShi- questo fine settimana provo e poi ti faccio sapere.

la connessione ad internet l'ho saltata in troco a causa della difficoltà nel configurare il modem usb... spero di riuscirci più avanti.

per lavish: ho optato per la guida rapida in modo da non dover semplicemente scopiazzare (come ho fatto la prima volta) senza capire più di tanto quello che avevo fatto. e devo dire che, anche se i risultati sono stati poco soddisfacenti, ho già imparato molto di più  :Wink: 

comunque siete mitici  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  gentoo ha davvero la comunità più attiva di linux  :Wink: 

----------

## mdr5

buondì. le prove sono andate a buon fine!!! sono riuscito anche ad emergere kde (tranne poi piantarmi alla configurazione di xorg, ma questo è un'altro discorso...)

Grazie per l'aiuto adesso smadonno un pò da solo e vediamo cosa salta fuori.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> [...] (tranne poi piantarmi alla configurazione di xorg, ma questo è un'altro discorso...)
> 
> [...] adesso smadonno un pò da solo [...]

 

se vuoi qui

c'è un mio vecchio file di configurazione per xorg-x11+nvidia,

puoi darci un occhiata tanto per avere un riferimento

ciao

----------

## mdr5

a cosa devo prestare più attenzione dato che ho una ati radeon 9250?

----------

## X-Drum

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> a cosa devo prestare più attenzione dato che ho una ati radeon 9250?

 

alla sezione (Section "Device")

che dovrai riscrivere, rispetto alla mia, poiche' gran parte delle opzioni

che ho inserito io sono specifiche per il driver nvidia

----------

## -YoShi-

Oppure dai un occhio Qui è un po vecchiotta ma è ancora di moda  :Cool: 

----------

